# Married AP?



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Was your AP married or not. Just looking for stats...


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry folks....I was trying to set up a poll, but failed. Please disregard unless you have any input.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

answer is yes.

delete thread and start again.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

No he wasn't. He had been.... 3 times, in fact, and was less than a year out of a 10 year live in relationship. I sure know how to pick an AP, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

EA #1 was in a long term polyamorous relationship. 
EA #2 had a common law wife of roughly 20 years.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

My husband's AP was married. (I assume both WS and BS can answer this question?)


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Mix and match with my wife's OM's, but most were single (divorced).


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

My wife's OM was, and never has been married. At age 41.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Husband's AP was not married, not in a relationship of any kind.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Husband's AP was married. She happened to be her H's AP as well. Broke up his marriage, then went and cheated on him with my H.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

My man's OW was in a relationship. She was his ex. She cheated on him and left him for another man. His ego shattered and so he screwed her while with me thinking he was gettng one over on her and the man she left him for! 

What a tit!


----------



## momma2four (Aug 9, 2012)

First AP was divorced (his ex-GF). Second AP was married. Third AP was divorced. These are the ones I know of, but I can't be sure how many there have been.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Just talked about this yesterday with Mrs. the_guy.

One of her SOP's was no married guy's, as far as she knew none were married.


----------

